
Grab lunch with Jeff Barr of AWS - Sam_Odio
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2008/04/friday-lunch-me.html
======
gojomo
Please include locale hints in headlines of specific geographic interest -- an
"[NYC]" at the end of this headline would save many people a click.

